# jokes



## elmilitaro (Nov 29, 2005)

Do any of ya'll guys know any funny jokes, because tommorow I'm going to meet my girlfriend's dad and I wan't to impress him to let me date his daughter.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

OK...

There's these two Jewish families neighbouring with windows. In one window, there's living this dirty old Ruben and in the opposite window, a beautiful daughter of Mr. Kohn.
One day Mrs. Kohn tells her husband: 
- "Moritz, we gotta buy curtains. Ruben is kibitzing our daughter when she changes her dress in front of the window."
- "Nope. You're going to strip there and he'll buy it!"

Try to tell him this.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 30, 2005)

I hardly see how telling jokes would let you date his daughter. But then I've never had to meet their father - 'cos I'm pretty sure no girl goes clubbing with their dad.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2005)

plan_D said:


> 'cos I'm pretty sure no girl goes clubbing with their dad.



Wrong...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

What you do Pisis?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

i like it pisis 

ah, i remember telling moonface's dad blond jokes, but elm just try to act decent and don't try to impress him too much, he'll see right through you, if he likes you for who you are then you're fine but if he doesn't like you for who you are then no ammount of jokes are gonna solve that.........

and, one last thing, don't grope his daughter infront of him


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

When I first met my girlfriends dad we just talked about planes and downloading music and I was an instant success!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

turns out moonface's dad used to climb the trees on our farm, that was one of the first things we talked about and aparently her mum was quite impressed because most of moonface's friends didn't talk to her dad 

and for the record CC i still don't approve of calling her moonface but in this case it does have some comdey effect


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Turns out my girlfriends dad was in the Falklands and was part of the crew of a Nimrod, so put that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah well my ex's dad could beat up your girlfriend's dad anyday


----------



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2005)

The best thing to do is be yourself and be respectful. If you want to tell some jokes, make sure they are fairly neutral and don't mention a particular ethnic background. You never know who you might offend.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

and don't talk about past girlfriends................


----------



## trackend (Nov 30, 2005)

It depends on what sort of person you are as to what approach you make.
I learned that years ago when I tried to advise a young guy on how to get a girlfriend
I said "just be yourself and be honest with her"
He said "What, tell her I'm sad and lonely and want a shag" 
I gave up


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

sounds awfully similar to someone


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> What you do Pisis?



Usually triyng to leave before I could met someone who is already awaked...

I didn't know my ex's dad but I had a great relationship with her mum. We always discussed politics, culture, art and all that sort of "mature" stuff...


----------



## elmilitaro (Dec 1, 2005)

Well guys the date went better than I thought.  

I found out stuff about my girlfriend's dad that i didn't know.  "gasp"


He used to be in hte army and served in the vietnam war.   "double gasp"

Plus his dad served in WWII.   "triple gasp"


Plus he said after I told him about what i plan to be and my interest he said I was a good choce for his daughter. 8) 


Plus I didn't use many jokes because I didn't have to. But lets continue this thread with jokes. 8)


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2005)

Glad to hear it went fine.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Good good! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2005)

you see, just be yourself and you wont need jokes, just, from now on remember you're dating his daughter not him, don't spend all your time apeaking to him about the military from now on  but keep up the good relationship with her dad, if nothing else sounds like he could teach you allot.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2005)

this's damn funny 

http://www.stupidvideos.com/Default.asp?VideoID=1198


----------



## elmilitaro (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah he can, plus he invited me to join his family at his house this weekend for a cookout so my girlfriend's parents can learn more about me.


----------



## elmilitaro (Dec 1, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> this's damn funny
> 
> http://www.stupidvideos.com/Default.asp?VideoID=1198


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

I didnt get it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

what's not to get


----------

